# Thanksgiving Meal for Rats



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

So, am I the only one who's going to make a plate for my rats for Thanksgiving and let them eat it? If your planning on doing this too, what are you going to put on their plate? 

I'm planning on putting: 
Some turkey bones with some meat still on them, mash potatoes(with out salt or pepper), green beans or peas, some homemade pumpkin pie, part of a biscuit, and stuffing. 

Does this sound good? Is there anything that I can't give them? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm right there with you lol except we are having our thanksgiving dinner tomorrow so they will be enjoying a plate with us and it will be about the same as yours except I'll probably just giving the the wing of the turkey lol


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

Yeah, I expect pictures of your rats eating their yummy meal. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Yes, I am giving them turkey bones with some meat, stuffing, mashed potatoes, peas, corn, and some biscuit. And maybe some gravy, or cranberry sauce. Not sure if they can have it.


----------



## KelseyShea (Jan 20, 2013)

Are mashed potatoes okay? I had heard that it's too thick for them to swallow, but don't know if that's true or not. I guess you could always water it down. 

Last year I gave my girls turkey, stuffing, and biscuits. They LOVED it.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

KelseyShea said:


> Are mashed potatoes okay? I had heard that it's too thick for them to swallow, but don't know if that's true or not. I guess you could always water it down.
> 
> Last year I gave my girls turkey, stuffing, and biscuits. They LOVED it.


My rat doesn't like mashed potatoes. She just won't eat them. I do make a mashed potato type dish that I make with mashed cauliflower. She loves that. 

We generally have gluten free/meat free Thanksgiving meals. It's the one day of they year my husband embraces my Vegan Lifestyle. LOL. I always share with my rat.


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

Sounds good! I'm sure I'll be sneaking them some stuffing, green beans, and yams. Not sure about the turkey because we might have to substitute this year.


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

I think mashed potatoes are a choking hazard I'm not sure if it is because they are too liquidy or if they are too thick.
I am having a late thanksgiving dinner because my mom is on a business trip out of country. But my ratties, are gonna get a nice big meal including Turkey bones

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

I have given my rats mashed potatoes several times and they are fine. Maybe it's the way my mom and aunt make them? My rats love mashed potatoes.


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

I'm just going by things I've read. I never give my rats something I'm not sure about before researching and there is a lot of mixed opinions about mashed potatoes.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

I've also given them mashed potatoes with no issues....though mine usually end up a tad on the....thin side 
If I can get some cute pictures I will for sure =P


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Maybe it is just the texture of different mashed potatoes? And maybe different rats?


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

I plan on fixing a bowl of treats for my healthy ratties with turkey, stuffing (with no onions), buttery mashed potatoes, gravy and cranberry sauce. I will probably chop it all up finely and mix it all together in a mash, I'm sure they won't mind!

For my special MC babies, I will fix them some very buttery mashed potatoes, gravy, a little cranberry, and a little blended up turkey. That will all be in a ground up paste so it's all homogenized and easier to digest for them. Extra butter for taste and for greasing up their insides which is good!

Sounds not very appealing as mush, but I hope they like it!


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

Good, I'm not the only one going to do it.  I hope my rats like it. Atlas ignores all treats including yogurt, so I know she probably won't really care about it. Cleo no matter what food it is will chase me, but she normally chases me anyway. Bailey, she's kinda chubby and will probably end up eating as much as she can then sleep on the plate, Dini will try to run away with her favorite thing and hide it, but I'm doing it in the bathroom so it's not going to work real well. Elmo and FillyFries with probably just be good
Boys and enjoy it then curl up together and sleep. Prince Cheddar will probably eat the whole plate, lick the plate, then try to find Dini's not so secret bathroom hiding spot, then get lazy and lay across Elmo and FillyFries and fall asleep. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

MightylilttleMinies said:


> Good, I'm not the only one going to do it.  I hope my rats like it. Atlas ignores all treats including yogurt, so I know she probably won't really care about it. Cleo no matter what food it is will chase me, but she normally chases me anyway. Bailey, she's kinda chubby and will probably end up eating as much as she can then sleep on the plate, Dini will try to run away with her favorite thing and hide it, but I'm doing it in the bathroom so it's not going to work real well. Elmo and FillyFries with probably just be good
> Boys and enjoy it then curl up together and sleep. Prince Cheddar will probably eat the whole plate, lick the plate, then try to find Dini's not so secret bathroom hiding spot, then get lazy and lay across Elmo and FillyFries and fall asleep.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Why would you be the only one?  There are lots of people that do.  LOL. My rats are spoiled and get pretty much whatever I eat.


----------



## golden704 (Oct 18, 2013)

You can give a rat turkey bones? Sorry, new to all of this! I know dogs can't have them so I'm surprised. If so, I'll be sure to leave some meat on the bone for my girls. I did find out last night that they will go to great lengths to steal pumpkin bread lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bones don't present a splinting hazard for rats as they do for dogs (and the whole bone in the pooper problem). The only concern is leaving _rat-sized_ portions of meat on the bone.


----------

